# Seating Distance



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

As I was researching TV after the color wheel died on my 46" Sammy, I noticed many of the sites had a suggested seating distance. 
(I went with the LG 47LV5500)
CNET recommends 5.8' to 11.9' for a 47" set.
LG says 11' (seems a bit too far?)
Crutchfield's is 5.75' to 8.75'
THX (50") is 5' to 7.5'

What size is you set, and what distance to you watch from?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

As the chart Sigma provided shows, with your 47" set, in order to get the full 1080p experience, you would need to sit within 6' of the display.

If you're sitting further than 10', you're not even getting the full benefit of 720p, and beyond 12.5', it's like watching SD.

But, to answer your question, we sit 12.5' from our 126" display and 11' from our 65" display.


----------



## neomaine (Feb 3, 2003)

We've got 60" (about 6 mos now), at 8-12ft depending on where you sit. Feels perfect for me. We had a 46" before and can definitely tell it was undersized - to take care of full 1080. Most people would probably be quite happy with a 46" class at that distance.

One thing those charts don't include. How good your vision is! Obviously, the better your vision, the further away you can sit or the smaller your TV can be.

If you'd like something closer to the theatre experience, then the larger your TV should be to take up more of your field of vision. That's really where some of these numbers come in.

My son has a 23" 1080p monitor for his computer - but only sits a within a couple of feet away. The equivalent TV size for the same FOV for sitting at 8 -12 ft would probably be in the 100+" area.

So technically, he's gettgin a better 'theatre experience' then we are in the living room.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

neomaine said:


> One thing those charts don't include. How good your vision is! Obviously, the better your vision, the further away you can sit or the smaller your TV can be.


It's based on 20/20 vision.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

"spartanstew" said:


> It's based on 20/20 vision.


And if you don't have 20/20, it can usually be corrected, so no excuses unless you're just too vain. :lol:


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

I have a 67" Samsung LED DLP, and sit 8 feet away.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a 60" sony and sit 7.5' away


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

58" Sammy plasma, eyes are 6.5 feet away.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

65-inch Panasonic Plasma -----7-8 ft away


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

I am 17 feet from my 65 inch TV.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

9' from our 60" TV

*******************

I remember driving home when I used to work late and seeing a huge TV in someone's very large house (too big of a house for the lot it was on IMHO). The house was on a little traveled road that was a short cut for me.

I could see the TV clearly through their very large front window and very often it was tuned to NESN and a Red Sox game. That was cool because I would have the game on the radio at the same time. My guess is I was about 75' to 100' from the TV. The radio & TV were rarely exactly in sync, and sometimes I could see the play happen on the TV that was just described seconds earlier on the radio. I could even read the numbers on the players backs the thing was so huge!

I don't know why I added this story, but every time someone starts another thread with this question I remember driving past that house....

:new_Eyecr


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, you in turn reminded me that my screen used to be 'available' to all who drove down a very busy street, but I didn't realize that people were checking out what I was watching until one day a friend clued me in. That was then; this is now, and the screen is 90 degrees from that plane, with a tall black screen in between.

I note you sit way further back than I do, with approx. same size screens. By trial and error? The way the room looks good? Easier on eyes?


----------

